
Human Influence on Global Droughts Started 100 Years Ago, Scientists - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/finding-the-fingerprint-of-human-influence-on-climate-1.5131464
======
vixen99
Be interesting to know if there was a pattern of warming with respect to
earlier severe droughts before the industrial revolution.

"Historical documents, tree rings, archaeological remains, lake sediment, and
geomorphic data make it clear that the droughts of the twentieth century,
including those of the 1930s and 1950s, were eclipsed several times by
droughts earlier in the last 2000 years, and as recently as the late sixteenth
century. In general, some droughts prior to 1600 appear to be characterized by
longer duration (i.e., multidecadal) and greater spatial extent than those of
the twentieth century."

[https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/1520-0477%28199...](https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/1520-0477%281998%29079%3C2693%3AYODVIT%3E2.0.CO%3B2)

